# Critique my daughters new mare.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

None of the pics are great for critique.

Her back looks long. She's light on bone and appears overweight in a lot of them. Her front pasterns are kind of scary: long, thin, and sloped. Her hind leg appears overly straight.

How much is her and how much is the pictures is another matter. Better pics might show a different horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tya34 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Draftyairesmum, those are the only pictures I have at this time. I'm definately going to go research correct pasterns for a horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Almost looks like she has a capped hock, but the photo quality could be the problem there. I have to agree with Drafty, her long sloping pasterns are a cause of concern to me if this horse is going to be used for demanding activities such as speed events.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

The slope of her shoulder is steep.. Her legs are a little short and her neck and back are a little long. She's a little post legged. 

As far as conditioned, fairly overweight but she has muscle. I'd like to see her in a good exercise program and make sure she knows foot work and balance before you run a pattern.

You have a fine horse. She isn't incapable of a barrel patter and she has a smart eye. For your next horse or just for knowledge take a look here.










Proper proportions are important but a good mind is irreplaceable.


----------



## tya34 (Oct 23, 2015)

7reining.. thank you so much! The illustrations do help. <br />
<br />
My daughter is doing alot of ground and slow work with her. She gets exercised alot. She is only walking the barrel pattern with her right now and getting her better at turns. She also is getting some fun riding in like park trails and just around our property. So maybe the exercising will lesson fat and build her up in muscle.<br />
<br />
We will see if she likes the job of competition or if something else is her calling. Time will tell. Sounds like I should keep an eye on her feet due to her pastern confirmation.<br />
<br />
Thank you!<br />
<font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font>


----------



## tya34 (Oct 23, 2015)

7reining.. thank you so much! The illustrations do help. 

My daughter is doing alot of ground and slow work with her. She gets exercised alot. She is only walking the barrel pattern with her right now and getting her better at turns. She also is getting some fun riding in like park trails and just around our property. So maybe the exercising will lesson fat and build her up in muscle.

We will see if she likes the job of competition or if something else is her calling. Time will tell. Sounds like I should keep an eye on her feet due to her pastern confirmation.

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

**

Thanks, I try to just use what I know. I know it can be overwhelming with horse people..


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

none of the pictures are really good, far as evaluating conformation, so I am not going to go into any great detail
The sideview , with no rider, has back and front at different distances form the camera
The front view is also not on square.
She does appear long backed , and I agree that her hocks look capped and that her front pastern angles look off
Could be wrong, but I almost think that if she was stood up square, she would look sickle hocked, which would explain in part, the capped hocks

For conformation shots, it would help if you could stand her up square, then take aside shot, a front shot, directly bang on, and ditto for that rear shot


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Helmet.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Hard to tell with those pics. She looks like she has a kind eye.

If you have access to a good farrier he should be able to correct the angle of those pasterns to some degree. Get the best farrier available rather than the cheapest trimmer.


----------

